# Mailserver - Probleme



## Anonym89 (15. Nov. 2010)

-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
6CC895543DA      724 Sat Nov 13 21:20:06  www-data@xxxxxxxxxxx
                   (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
                                         xxx@xxxxxx

630195543DE     1858 Sat Nov 13 21:20:06  www-data@xxxxxxx
                   (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
xxxxxxxx@web.de

Hallo mein Mailserver ist anscheinend nicht richtig configuriert. Kann mir da jemand behilflich sein ?


----------



## Laubie (15. Nov. 2010)

Meine Glaskugel ist grad zur Reinigung...
Aber wenn du uns verrätst, wie wir in deinen Server reingucken können 

Was haste denn da fürn Server?
Debian? SuSe? ISPConfig 2 oder 3?

Erste Vermutung: Läuft dein ClamAV/amavis?


----------



## Anonym89 (15. Nov. 2010)

Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> +++ Started at Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010
Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> clamd daemon 0.94.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)
Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> Log file size limit disabled.
Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> Not loading PUA signatures.
Mon Nov 15 10:51:01 2010 -> ERROR: Malformed database

liegt hier der fehler?

Debian 5 mit ISPConfig3


----------



## Laubie (15. Nov. 2010)

japp.
die clamav version 0.94 ist schon urzeiten ausgelaufen.
Du musst die Volatile-Sources noch in die sources.list einfügen.


```
deb http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main
deb-src http://volatile.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main
```
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Anonym89 (15. Nov. 2010)

```

```
Nov 14 16:36:35 xen08 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7892]: warning: do not  list domain Extrem-Freeroam.com in BOTH mydestination and  virtual_mailbox_domains
Nov 15 11:25:42 xen08 dovecot: Killed with signal 15
Nov 15 10:35:19 xen08 dovecot: Time just moved backwards by 1526  seconds. This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill myself  now. http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards
Nov 15 10:40:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3307]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 10:40:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3307]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 10:40:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 3307 exit status 1
Nov 15 10:40:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 10:41:02 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3514]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 10:41:02 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3514]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 10:41:03 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 3514 exit status 1
Nov 15 10:41:03 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 10:44:35 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3660]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 10:44:35 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3660]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 10:44:36 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 3660 exit status 1
Nov 15 10:44:36 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 10:45:36 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3861]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 10:45:36 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3861]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 10:45:37 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 3861 exit status 1
Nov 15 10:45:37 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 10:50:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3944]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 10:50:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[3944]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 10:50:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 3944 exit status 1
Nov 15 10:50:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 10:55:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4155]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 10:55:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4155]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 10:55:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4192]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 10:55:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4192]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 10:55:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 4155 exit status 1
Nov 15 10:55:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 10:55:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 4192 exit status 1
Nov 15 11:00:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4424]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 11:00:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4424]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 11:00:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 4424 exit status 1
Nov 15 11:00:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 11:05:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4666]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 11:05:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4666]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 11:05:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 4666 exit status 1
Nov 15 11:05:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 11:10:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4958]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 11:10:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[4958]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 11:10:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 4958 exit status 1
Nov 15 11:10:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 11:15:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[5204]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: Connection refused
Nov 15 11:15:01 xen08 postfix/smtpd[5204]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
Nov 15 11:15:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 5204 exit status 1
Nov 15 11:15:02 xen08 postfix/master[1973]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 15 17:19:54 xen08 postfix/trivial-rewrite[23536]: warning: do not  list domain Extrem-Freeroam.com in BOTH mydestination and  virtual_mailbox_domains
Nov 15 17:29:54 xen08 postfix/trivial-rewrite[24067]: warning: do not  list domain Extrem-Freeroam.com in BOTH mydestination and  virtual_mailbox_domains
Nov 15 17:34:54 xen08 postfix/trivial-rewrite[24471]: warning: do not  list domain Extrem-Freeroam.com in BOTH mydestination and  virtual_mailbox_domains


----------



## Laubie (15. Nov. 2010)

ich bin ja auch nicht der höflichste, 
aber wie wäre es mit ein paar einleitenden Worten drumrum?

Läuft ClamAV jetzt?


----------



## Anonym89 (15. Nov. 2010)

ich glaube sieht alles gut aus

Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> +++ Started at Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010
Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> clamd daemon 0.94.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)
Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> Log file size limit disabled.
Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Mon Nov 15 10:51:00 2010 -> Not loading PUA signatures.
Mon Nov 15 10:51:01 2010 -> ERROR: Malformed database
Mon Nov 15 18:40:23 2010 -> +++ Started at Mon Nov 15 18:40:23 2010
Mon Nov 15 18:40:23 2010 -> clamd daemon 0.96.4 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)
Mon Nov 15 18:40:23 2010 -> Log file size limit disabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:23 2010 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Mon Nov 15 18:40:23 2010 -> Not loading PUA signatures.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Loaded 849050 signatures.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 15
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Archive support enabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Algorithmic detection enabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Portable Executable support enabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> ELF support enabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Mail files support enabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> OLE2 support enabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> PDF support enabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> HTML support enabled.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:26 2010 -> Self checking every 3600 seconds.
Mon Nov 15 18:40:29 2010 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Mon Nov 15 18:40:33 2010 -> Database correctly reloaded (850731 signatures)


----------



## Laubie (16. Nov. 2010)

Zitat von Anonym89:


> ```
> Nov 14 16:36:35 xen08 postfix/trivial-rewrite[7892]: warning: do not  list domain Extrem-Freeroam.com in BOTH mydestination and  virtual_mailbox_domains
> Nov 15 11:25:42 xen08 dovecot: Killed with signal 15
> Nov 15 10:35:19 xen08 dovecot: Time just moved backwards by 1526  seconds. This might cause a lot of problems, so I'll just kill myself  now. [url]http://wiki.dovecot.org/TimeMovedBackwards[/url]
> ...


Scheint so, als wäre dein Dovecot abgeraucht.
Kommt in einer VBox häufiger vor. Einfach ein /etc/init.d/dovecot restart

Und die erste Fehlermeldung liegt daran, dass extrem-freeroam.com als mydestination und im vurtal_mailbox_domains steht.
Das darf nicht sein.
Du musst deinem Server z.B. den namen server.extrem-freeroam.com geben.


----------

